# Help Going Mushroom Hunting



## theshaunster (Feb 23, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone could point to a good spot for going morel mushroom hunting. I have been to the websites that others have posted on here and there very informative but, they dont give any specific places. This will be my first time attempting to find these little gems so, I have no idea of where to begin. I have purchase some books that others have recommended and getting excited about getting out there. I just dont want all the time I have spent to go to waste because the area I'am hunting doesnt produce any shrooms!!! any help will be greatly appreciated!!!!
Thank you


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

Well if you know what time of year to look and what type of trees to look under then you should be able to locate some specific places yourself, eh?

people don't generally give out specific morel spots, at least not good ones, nor should they.

Around your area if ya hit the dead and dying elms sometime in late april or early may you should be finding morels.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Youlle find them ...they are where ever they grow...meaning could be anywhere! Dont forget the pinoaks, pine trees, cherry, apple, horse and cow pastures ,any place that gets alot of rain water in your yard, drip edges of buildings, if you find some one who actually tells you of a spot...consider yourself extremely lucky and keep it to yourself! They entrusted you with years if not decades of work of scouting , and passing it along is like giving away their bank account numbers...dont do it. The west coast is huge , oscoda high banks are huge and any state land is good .. Ive said enough already.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

youve got to put your time in!  consider it a rite of passage. i know i put in more than my share of wandering and wondering and not finding. but thats how you get experience. took me about 3 seasons before i finally got a feel for them (where/when, etc.) and started finding them good. 

three things to help you

1. learn your trees. elms, ash, and apples. other trees also, but for me, those are the ones i key on. 
2. they are EXTREMELY hard to see until you get a feel for them. wear glasses if you have them. super-sharp vision is a huge help. 
3. stay away from wet, mucky areas. 

with morels there is just no substitute for experience, so if you know of anyone that could "guide" you, you could cut the learning curve drastically, but that wouldnt be as much fun.....lol.... good luck. your finding of morels is related to your determination. 

the best part is finding them on your own. you will find some. be determined to find them.


----------



## Henpicker (May 20, 2008)

Most will take their spots to the grave with them.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Gave a location to family once. Lets just say I never go there any more :sad:. But thats ok I have found new locations that produce better. I wear dark clothing or camo, and hide if I see anyone while I am shoom hunting. I also will walk in the wrong direction :evilsmile if I see anyone when I start out from the car, and then double back :evilsmile. I do keep GPS cords but will not pass them on untill I am unable to get out and look for them myself.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

> I just dont want all the time I have spent to go to waste


any time spent in the woods is never a waste, dont think of it like that. as long as youre taking it all in, tree types, other plant types, how developed other plants are, (mayapples, ferns, lilac trees, fruit tree blossoms, etc.) the feel of the ground, (wet, damp, dry, mushy) etc...youre getting experience. the only thing is, you can be in a great spot, and just not see them. they are THAT well hidden until you find your first 5-10 or so. sometimes when youre looking you might see only one or two, and eventually when youre done checking the spot, youve picked 40.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Take a ride up to Mesick - after all, it is considered the Mushroom Capital of the US.


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

theshaunster said:


> I was wondering if anyone could point to a good spot for going morel mushroom hunting.


I would tell you but then I would have to kill you. :yikes:


----------



## theshaunster (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you for all the tips...I'am really excited to get going!!!! I really wasnt looking for a specific spots just places that are public spots or state parks that i would have a good chance. I' am just getting started and appreciate all types of tips.


hardwaterfan said:


> youve got to put your time in!  consider it a rite of passage. i know i put in more than my share of wandering and wondering and not finding. but thats how you get experience. took me about 3 seasons before i finally got a feel for them (where/when, etc.) and started finding them good.
> 
> three things to help you
> 
> ...


----------



## theshaunster (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks for the tips!!!!


Lunker said:


> Youlle find them ...they are where ever they grow...meaning could be anywhere! Dont forget the pinoaks, pine trees, cherry, apple, horse and cow pastures ,any place that gets alot of rain water in your yard, drip edges of buildings, if you find some one who actually tells you of a spot...consider yourself extremely lucky and keep it to yourself! They entrusted you with years if not decades of work of scouting , and passing it along is like giving away their bank account numbers...dont do it. The west coast is huge , oscoda high banks are huge and any state land is good .. Ive said enough already.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Down here elm trees are killer the first week of May for Yellows. Learn those buggers well and you'll be good. I'm not to good at finding blacks up north yet, but have found them in an old burn spot. Not many though. Elms are definitely the ticket down here though.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

PaleRider said:


> I would tell you but then I would have to kill you. :yikes:





twohats said:


> Gave a location to family once. Lets just say I never go there any more :sad:. But thats ok I have found new locations that produce better. I wear dark clothing or camo, and hide if I see anyone while I am shoom hunting. *I also will walk in the wrong direction :evilsmile if I see anyone when I start out from the car, and then double back :evilsmile.* I do keep GPS cords but will not pass them on untill I am unable to get out and look for them myself.


:lol: Twohats, Thats great. I feel a little less psycho about that now!
Mushroom hunters are actually really nice people most of the time. May is a lot like the fall rut for some of us though.
Most counties have public land that produce morels. It is like finding a good fishing spot, when you find it yourself it is that much more rewarding. 
But I am waithing to hear of any spots someone might have....


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Oldgrandman said:


> :lol: Twohats, Thats great. I feel a little less psycho about that now!
> Mushroom hunters are actually really nice people most of the time. May is a lot like the fall rut for some of us though.
> Most counties have public land that produce morels. It is like finding a good fishing spot, when you find it yourself it is that much more rewarding.
> But I am waithing to hear of any spots someone might have....


 I have a really good spot in SE Mi.......:evil::lol:.....and some more that I scouted...lol!! Also, I know how ya feel. I actually love sharing spots with friends. I'm just VEEEEEERY careful. It's like sharing that secret deer spot..lol!! There's spots that I take friends though. Kind of like my favorite deer spots.(Some are deer spots too.) Still don't mind trying to share info that's helpful though.....Just not the coordinates..lol! (Did help a guy on an icefishing spot though, don't do that much.)


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Michigan has thousands of acreas of state and national forests to explore. As mentioned, get to know your trees and you are bound to find morels. When I first started out I only found a few that were on property we owned and then popped there every year. When I explored more, got to know the woods and trees better and got a better understanding of morels I can find them just about anywhere. 

The key is check where you least expect. Last year I was walking into a Mcdonalds and spotted a big fat yellow morel growing right in the landscaped area infront of the place. I could take you to some of my spots but I think I would have to kill you. :yikes:


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Michigan has thousands of acreas of state and national forests to explore. As mentioned, get to know your trees and you are bound to find morels. When I first started out I only found a few that were on property we owned and then popped there every year. When I explored more, got to know the woods and trees better and got a better understanding of morels I can find them just about anywhere.
> 
> The key is check where you least expect. Last year I was walking into a Mcdonalds and spotted a big fat yellow morel growing right in the landscaped area infront of the place. I could take you to some of my spots but I think I would have to kill you. :yikes:


 That there is what makes it fun to me Boardman. It's like a puzzle. I had to find my spots on my own too. However, it helped me learn more and honestly it's really fun to search and learn. I keep trying to figure out other shrooms as well. I have a few figured out, but there's still MUCH more to learn and honestly I want to get better at these morels. I do better at most other shrooms honestly, but I think this year may be the year I figure those morels out better....Hopefully at least I've got the elm down pat now and found a ton of them scouting.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Ya know honestly, I was born into this game...
But sadly most of the spots we went to in my youth are now posted and private or logged out beyond repair or just too popular anymore. Got one excellent area from a friend that has passed, God rest his soul. Expanding on that area and my families area on my own has had great rewards.
I have learned and scouted many other places that I can proudly call "MY SPOT" and that is about as good as it gets to me...


----------



## jondahighlander (Nov 10, 2008)

i love what everyone said!!!-like my bro's roosevelt,fasthunter,henpicker, hardwaterfan------we would FREAK-OUT if someone gave directions to a spot!!!:yikes:-------that is earned as you put your time in. my number 1 bit of advice is learn your trees, and don't dilly dally around useless vegetation until you learn the basics.............jon


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Dont over look city parks. You just never know untill you check it out.


----------



## Belair (Sep 22, 2003)

I agree..... look in your local parks. I am in Wayne County also, and find quite a few around here in May. Like others have said, learn your trees. I have a lot of luck around Elms and apples.


----------

